# Game #8: Phoenix Suns (6-1) @ Philadelphia 76ers (3-3) - 11/9



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 7PMEST/5PMMT/4PST
Where: Wachovia Center - Philadelphia, PA
TV: NBATV, local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 102-90 @ Washington Wizards*











*Phoenix Suns (6-1) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Philadelphia 76ers (3-3) 

Starters: 








[PG] Lou Williams







[SG] Andre Iguodala








[SF]Thaddeus Young









[PF] Elton Brand







[C] Samuel Dalembert *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KickSUMass!*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Me thinks the Suns are going to put the hurt on the 76ers. Just a hunch after what went on during preseason.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich continuing his tear over last few games, early.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Another 3 and then a drive on the next possession. 11 pts now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

21-18, Suns with 4:46 left. Geez it took a long time for a timeout.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Richardson has just been in a great groove past few games. 

Suns aren't playing defense AT ALL. Kind of ugly. But Sixers defense is leaving guys open all over the court. If Suns catch fire, Sixers are in trouble. Channing frye has had two WIDE open looks, he is eventually going to find the stroke.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

22-21, Sixers 3:42 left.

Just no energy. They all look lethargic now. Probably what you'd expect on a long eastern road trip.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, they seem more complacent to me. Like they know they are playing the Sixers, and they don't need to worry. . . . except the Sixers are taking advantage of them for it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That's true.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

They started this way the other day against the Wizards. Hopefully they start to wake up as the game progresses.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amundson and Jrich were working hard for the tip in, to no avail. Then off interception, Dragic missed the open 3 at the buzzer. 5 mins without a fg? Did I hear that right? We need to quit missing FTs. 


27-25, Sixers at the end of 1.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Phoenix! You should shoot more jumpshots!! That will solve it


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^lol

37-28, Sixers 8:53 left. 2nd qrter started worse than last one. I only caught the tail end before that TO. I walked away when last qrter ended.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

anyone else think Alvin Gentry looks like a snaphead turtle?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The athletic sixers are running the ball right back at the Suns. The biggest difference is the Suns aren't making their shots, while the Sixers aren't missing very many.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Worst half of basketball, offensively and defensively for the Phoenix Suns. 

Sixers can't miss, and when they aren't making jumpshots, they are attacking the basket and drawing fouls. 

54-66, Sixers lead at the half. 
Richardson is the only who has shown up to play tonight.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

go into Amare a few times and tighten up the perimeter, things might turn around


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

86-84 Sixers, start of the 4th. I had to do some things, so I couldn't watch again til now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley is ****ing awesome with the strip and stl. 

Bad offensive possession, but Amare drains a long jumper before the shot clock expired. Tie game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amundson must lead the league in goal tends.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Spieghts has been a beast. Holiday's playing well for them.



Nash needs to get the **** back in there. Offense is stalling too much. First time I think I've said this and thought this so far this yr. Usually happened every game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

95-91, Sixers 8:27 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley drills a 3. The SIXERS FINALLY MISS ONE THIS QRTER. OMG! Got the rebound.

Then Nash dishes to Dudley again who hits another 3. His 18th assist.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wouldn't at all be shocked if at some point this season, Steve Nash broke the 30-assist mark.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seems like whenever he gets big assist numbers early, they slow down later. Or it's a blow out and he sits. His career high is 22.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa drills the 3. Suns take the lead 105-104.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I ****ing love Dudley. Gets the offensive rebound, and scores. Has 18 pts.


Wow crazy sequence. Suns turned it over, Young goes in, misses the tear drop, and Suns rebound. Nash dished down to Jrich who dunked it and got fouled.

111-108, Suns with 2:14 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

stream cut out, but Nash got his 20th assist, with layup by Jrich. 113-108, Suns 1:00 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Now, it's back with 20 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 119, Sixers 115*


Nash 21 pts (6-9), (8-8 FT) 20 assists, 2 rebs, and a blk!

Jrich 29 pts (11-16) (6-8 from 3), 8 rebounds, 2 assists

Dudley 18 pts, (4-5 from 3), 5 rebounds, 3 stls


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Organized Chaos said:


> I ****ing love Dudley.



Seconded..

Also, see sig .

Didn't see us winning it the way the first half went, looked like it might be one of those nights with the Sixers hitting everything and Amare being way off. Great job by Dudley and Stat (and the open 3's courtesy of Nash) to turn it around in the second half.. This team really has a road warrior mentality, I love it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

He was playing fantastic defense tonight. And then on the other end, knocking down all his three's. Easy call from Gentry to let him play the entire 4th quarter. 

I was a little baffled to see Collins make a late 4th quarter appearance.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I was watching them on NBATV in the second half. Dudley was just an absolute beast tonight. Loved every moment of it. Honestly, the best thing about this team this year has been the chemistry. They look happy playing. Hadn't seen that at all the past two years.

I kind of expected the Suns to come out slow considering they've had little rest in these 5 road games. It's definitely not getting any easier either with the upcoming back-to-back >_>


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

20/20 game for Nash? wow. this guy is like a fine, merlot wine.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley posted a video on his twitter. Calling it JMZ, where he's interviewing Barbosa, Frye, and Jrich on the team bus. Amare talks a little. 

http://www.twitvid.com/60BD6


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

^That was great. He's gotta do more JMZ. haha 

"Jared Dudley has the most athletic hands in the NBA" lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, that line was awesome lol. This team seems like it has more chemistry. He posted soon after that JMZ will be live all season long. 

http://twitter.com/JaredDudley619


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nash is sizzling. Great win. You have two really tough back to back games coming up against NO and LA.


----------

